# Rikon 70-220 VSR Customer Service



## Redoak49

I think that Rikon is finding a place in the market. I have the 10" bandsaw and happy with it as it fits between my big bandsaw used for resawing and a scroll saw.

Glad to hear about the customer service as it likely will make me consider them in the future.

Thanks for the review.


----------



## ThomasPittman

I'm not sure though if this case is the exception or the rule. I contacted Rikon about a broken locking lever for my lathe, which in my opinion shouldn't have been so easy to break. I was just told that I could buy another one and pay to have it shipped to Canada for a ridiculous price. It still hasn't been replaced and may never be…


----------



## PurpLev

I've had nothing but great experience with Rikon both from the tools/quality as well as their customer service.


----------



## toddbeaulieu

I too have had excellent experience with their service. I have their little band saw and the plastic knobs crumbled after about a year or two and a tire deteriorated. Almost as if it had been subjected to a chemical.

Without missing a beat they replaced everything for free.


----------



## woodmaker

Sorry you weren't as lucky



> I m not sure though if this case is the exception or the rule. I contacted Rikon about a broken locking lever for my lathe, which in my opinion shouldn t have been so easy to break. I was just told that I could buy another one and pay to have it shipped to Canada for a ridiculous price. It still hasn t been replaced and may never be…
> 
> - ThomasPittman


----------



## Goodsh

I have to agree. They've been great for me. One of the lockbars for my jointer/planer was stuck (screw was jammed and didn't move). I had to cut off the screw off to get it out. They sent me three new ones in days. The fence has a very small bow in it and they offered to replace it. I haven't bothered because it doesn't affect getting square results.


----------

